# Your Drywall Screwgun of choice?



## neptune (Dec 4, 2008)

My vote definitely goes to the Hilti cordless SF4000, I'll probably never use another gun as long as im in this trade. :notworthy


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I would have to agree with you there. Had mine about a year and wouldn't swap it for anything. Except maybe Kylie Minogue.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

I liked the old black and deckers but the newer dewalts are close to the same. My old black and decker had the perfect clutch wich i havent been able to find on any other guns . hows the clutch on that hilti cordless?? i hate the guns you have to jab to get them to work such as milwaukees, grabbers and a few others ive tried .


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Good question, I'd like to know the best cordless self feeding guns out there.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

I preferred Hilti in the early 90's but they redesigned thier guns into something better used as a deepwater sinker so I switched to DeWalt. I'm speaking of corded guns,haven't used cordless much so far.


----------



## neptune (Dec 4, 2008)

the deWalts are great, definitely hard to beat the price

a short while back i remember seeing corded dewalt router/screwgun combo's for $120...

paid almost 4 times that for my hilti/batteries and charger


----------



## drywallr41 (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess I'm just stuck in the past,I prefer the dewalt also..:clap:


----------



## fastg60 (Feb 20, 2006)

i don't do drywall all day long, but after using my Senco collated gun, I hate to do anything without it. Makes hanging 8 footers on the ceiling by myself pretty easy!! 










ds200-ac



oh yeah, i picked it up at flea market for $40 with a half bucket of screws!! i've put more than 20 buckets of screws through it since!!! one of my rare bargains!


----------



## user30697 (Aug 15, 2008)

my vote is to the Makita BFR550


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

wacko said:


> my vote is to the Makita BFR550


Bought one of those. Kept jamming and sending screws off in all directions. Exchanged it for another which lasted 2 hrs before it screwed itself to the wall. Chucked it about 20 feet and got my money back. Pile of crap! Only my experience though. Generally Makita stuff is good.


----------



## user30697 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tony M said:


> Bought one of those. Kept jamming and sending screws off in all directions. Exchanged it for another which lasted 2 hrs before it screwed itself to the wall. Chucked it about 20 feet and got my money back. Pile of crap! Only my experience though. Generally Makita stuff is good.



Yes they sometimes screw a screw into one of the jaws but not often. i like its consistent screw placing. i usually set it a few notches shorter than it says you should. have had trouble with the guide jaw springs.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I like the dewalt 4000 rpm with the tug to remove nose. That thing is great for the money. I had the 2500 rpm decking/drywall gun and I couldn't throw that thing far enough! What a piece of crap!


----------



## Nail banger (Oct 8, 2007)

senco for me but I don't do it every day


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

makita 6825 
corded screw gun!!


----------



## CT Builder (Dec 17, 2008)

I bought a senco it was so cheap i couldn't resist it's real good for screwing down floors and drywall until the tip pops out or you need to reverse it or you get dust in the mechanism and it sticks. The bit release button is located in a bad spot on top so i taped mine up, you will need a cordless near bye for some corners and and any misses. I sometimes leave my screws a little loose around the ceiling boxes until i rotozip and then i tighten them, (not good for the senco).I like my dewalt corded screwgun best. The ryobi cordless router does a nice job on drywall and is super fast for cutting recessed lights on acoustical tiles with the circle cutter.


----------



## itchytrigrfingr (Mar 31, 2008)

hilti sd 4500 corded screw gun :notworthy


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

oldrivers said:


> I liked the old black and deckers but the newer dewalts are close to the same. My old black and decker had the perfect clutch wich i havent been able to find on any other guns . hows the clutch on that hilti cordless?? i hate the guns you have to jab to get them to work such as milwaukees, grabbers and a few others ive tried .


I'm not a drywall guy, but I've hung my share of it, I have the old Black & Decker (the Sears Craftsman Professional was the same), corded and that thing is excellent, doesn't break the paper, lots of power and recesses the screws nicely. Not for drywall, but I also like the old Black & Decker Pro 90 angle drill, one of my favorites, can't find a new one like it, ended up going with the Makita 90 angle, B&D used to make some nice power tools.







.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I have the DeFault.

CRAPOLA. Plastic "Drive Head" that, once knocked around even just a wee bit, becomes semi-stripped and then tends to frequently become loose.









http://www.drywallzone.com/images/product_images/DeWALT-DW272W-1.jpg


----------



## SWAY79 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have several Makita "Quick Drive" colated screw guns that were designed sub flooring & 5/4 decking, but they work just as well & just as fast on sheet rock. The 3 foot extension makes quick/ easy work of over head installation.


----------



## lordblitzalot (Oct 22, 2009)

dewalt or the old b&d


----------



## Thedrywallkid (Oct 27, 2009)

hilti is the one


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I have tonight, ordered the new Hilti SD5000A-22. Will let you know how it compares to my old SD4000A.


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

Must be pretty fresh - that model doesn't even show up on google. Here's a link though for those into their drill porn...
http://www.hilti.ie/data/editorials/-27831/SD _5000_leaflet.pdf


Can't wait to hear your reviews Tony.


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Here it is http://www.hilti.co.uk/holuk/modules/editorial/edit_singlepage.jsp?contentOID=179481
It's only been available for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

*They are all junk*

I think I have owned every screw gun ever manufactured, and they all suck. I buy whatever is on sale and they all have advantages and disadvantages, but the only one I will never buy again is Hilti. About 3 years ago my drywall supplier started carrying them and asked me to give it a whirl. Three days late sparks were flying out of it, so I returned it and my guy gave me another one and a week later the same thing happened.When I returned the second one,he told me he sent all of them back and now he sells Dewalt by Default. The only thing I will say in defense of Dewalt is its just like McDonalds, you get the same crap every time but you keep going back.


----------



## The Pilk (Oct 29, 2009)

Get the Quik Drive screw gun with Makita gun. I am a drywall contractor and have found this to be the best by far. You can fire in the screws as fast as you can and every one is perfect. the guy on the trade show stand put in 30 screws in just over 10 seconds!!. I know it was set up to do it but it impressed me so much - I bought it there and then. good price too. Also you do not lose any screws and it never jams which drove me nuts with the old Makita I had. and the Senco my partner was using also jammed. Okay there are only 30 screws on a strip but they click in to the front in a second


----------



## Dairylander (Oct 27, 2009)

My Senco auto-feed cordless screwgun is my favorite frivolous purchase.
Makes me feel like a cowboy.


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Well i've had a little play, and the new Hilti is lighter, more comfortable to use and drives the screws in at an incredible rate. Money well spent!


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Ancient Rocker said:


> I think I have owned every screw gun ever manufactured, and they all suck. I buy whatever is on sale and they all have advantages and disadvantages, but the only one I will never buy again is Hilti. About 3 years ago my drywall supplier started carrying them and asked me to give it a whirl. Three days late sparks were flying out of it, so I returned it and my guy gave me another one and a week later the same thing happened.When I returned the second one,he told me he sent all of them back and now he sells Dewalt by Default. The only thing I will say in defense of Dewalt is its just like McDonalds, you get the same crap every time but you keep going back.


Then it was a lemon model, if they take it back with no hassle then I don't see the problem. Every tool company has it's glitches, but I think practically every other Hilti tool is top of the line. I have been buying just Hilti power tools lately, 
they are expensive but have been making me happy.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I am a big Hilti fan, but that cordless Hilti is over $300 and is not a self feed. You can buy a Senco self feed for $249.00







I haven't used one so I don't know how well they work, but wouldn't that make better sense?


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I am a big Hilti fan, but that cordless Hilti is over $300 and is not a self feed. You can buy a Senco self feed for $249.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The full Hilti kit with the collated attachment is £440 inc VAT. Convert that into dollars! I only bought the bare gun and a new collated attachment as I already have the new 22volt cordless hammer drill that uses the same batteries & charger. Plus I can get £200 for my old Hilti so in effect it's cost me sweet f.a.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

*Lemons*



KennMacMoragh said:


> Then it was a lemon model, if they take it back with no hassle then I don't see the problem. Every tool company has it's glitches, but I think practically every other Hilti tool is top of the line. I have been buying just Hilti power tools lately,
> they are expensive but have been making me happy.


 I will take your word that Hilti tools make you happy, but at what point does your allegiance become blindness? If you bought a new vehicle and the transmission quit working and the dealer agree to replace it with an identical model and it happened again would you accept a third one? I learned a lesson and will never buy a Hilti product again. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.



I don't do a hoot of sheetrock, but I have a wide variety of tools from alot of different companies.

The supplier got a bad batch of drills...you got 2 of them and he returned the lot because they were junk...big deal. I believe in second chances and I think its not the reliability of all tools they make that defines a companys quality but how they react when one of their tools fail under normal use.

Hilti has provided me with an excellent level of service and support, I've had their stuff die on me and they always fixed it fast, and their rates for out of warrenty repairs are not insane.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

*Blind Faith*



Inner10 said:


> I don't do a hoot of sheetrock, but I have a wide variety of tools from alot of different companies.
> 
> The supplier got a bad batch of drills...you got 2 of them and he returned the lot because they were junk...big deal. I believe in second chances and I think its not the reliability of all tools they make that defines a companys quality but how they react when one of their tools fail under normal use.
> 
> Hilti has provided me with an excellent level of service and support, I've had their stuff die on me and they always fixed it fast, and their rates for out of warrenty repairs are not insane.


 At what point do you stop giving passes to an obviously inferior product? If the screw gun I purchased was junk the first and second time, why in theworld would you assume the third was good? Apparently there are many Hilti sales reps and stockholders on this site, because of all the defense on the third time is a charm . If you repeatedly buy any item you have had problems with, you are blinded by loyalty.:wacko::wacko:


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought my first Hilti 1 year ago. I bought another one shortly after which burned out on the third day. I called Hilti immediately (1 call) and had a new one the very next day. They've both been going strong since.

Also had a Dewalt cut out tool that fried - called them, got referred to a regional repair center. Had to hunt down the number - called - had to give them serial numbers, date stamp numbers, etc..., waited a couple of days for them to check with their rep.. Was told to ship the tool in and that they'd charge a fee for looking at it which was only slightly less than what I could buy another one for on Ebay. Threw it in the garbage and bought another one.

It happens with all tools, it's what the company does about it that matters.

D'S (not a stockholder of Hilti or any other company but my own)


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> At what point do you stop giving passes to an obviously inferior product?


Like I said, could have been a bad batch, doesn't mean they are all rubbish.



> If the screw gun I purchased was junk the first and second time, why in theworld would you assume the third was good?


No...maby it was a bad batch?



> Apparently there are many Hilti sales reps and stockholders on this site,


I don't own a lick of hilti stock or work for them I just buy alot of stuff from them because they provide me with excellent service. 



> because of all the defense on the third time is a charm .


Hmmm, did I mention it could have been a bad batch?



> If you repeatedly buy any item you have had problems with, you are blinded by loyalty.


Yes I get your point, you went through 2 drills and they were junk...I've been through dozens of hammer drills/cordless drills and piles of their tools which have been just jim-dandy.

I wasn't trying to start an argument I was just trying to say that I have bought many different tools from many different companies and Hilti has provided a very good quality of tool and level of service...Thats it. I don't work for them, or own stock or get to sleep with the owner's daughter or any other perks.


----------



## superdeez (Oct 28, 2008)

Before my divorce all I really did was drywall. I love Makita guns for hand feeding. One thing I fell in love with was the SuperDrive auto-feeder. For awhile I had a discount at a supplier that sold the screws. DeWalt/Grabber guns ran the auto-feeder (aside from the nose&the color, the grabber guns are IDENTICAL to Dewalts). 

Senco's battery auto-feeders suck IMHO. I had a 14.4 gun/router set and after only a couple strips of screws the battery would be dying. I loved the hell out of that router. Took me less than a year to burn it up and I almost cried when I had to go back to the Dewalt/RotoZip piles of crap. 

Last time I had to hang a room was a blueboard job last year. My beat to death Makita metal frame gun worked alright. I got the clutch just right and didn't break the paper once.


----------



## NJPainter (Dec 6, 2006)

my dewalt is solid


----------



## robin303 (Nov 15, 2009)

Still using my old DeWalt.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

robin303 said:


> Still using my old DeWalt.


You have our condolances,,,,,


----------

